# Ah Oh Roof Problem



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I came home yesterday and found a 2x4 leaning against the camper, (the neighbors are building next to us and the roof is VERY close to our property line and camper). So I got up to check the camper, sides were fine, then I looked at the roof







I spotted a separation, about 6" of the rubber roof was raised. Doubt its from the 2x4 but sure glad I spotted it now. It is coming apart right where the fiberglass front of the camper meets the roof. Doubt it will be a big issue and since we don't get any rain this time of year, but I'd rather not make matters worse.

Of course the dealer is swamped this time of year, so I'm set to go in Aug 10. But they wanted me to email photos to them and Keystone to figure out how to proceed before the appointment - hopefully meaning it will take less time in the shop and won't hold up our camping trips. Since there is a Keystone plant in Pendleton, OR about 1 hour from here it sounds like many of the roof issues go straight there.

I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

Steve,
I had a separation similar to this on the left front ( driver's) side as well. The dealer put more rubber on top of the separation. I hosed it down to check for leakage, there was none. I try to look at the roof and on top of the rear bed slide about once a month. I found some footprints on the rear bed slide roof, informed the dealer about those. I guess someone wanted to see if it would support them.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Thanks Y...I better check the roof again.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Y-Guy

Just did the roof thing when I installed the Maxx Air. Roof is fine, but I would like to see pics so I know what to look for next time I am on the 2nd floor of the TT.

Thor


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

That is what it looks like on my camper right now. I know that Keystone got the mail, but as of Sunday evening no response, hopefully I'll hear something back Monday morning.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Y,

Nice catch!! Does your model have fiberglass and rubber roof on top? It doesn't look like my style of roof which is all rubber.



> we don't get any rain this time of year


This statement sure doesn't apply in the Northeast, it has been raining nearly 4 out of 5 days, usually at 4 pm as I leave work.

I will be checking my roof again before leaving this weekend.

Good luck with your fix.

Kevin


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Keystone emailed me back today, said its a quick fix and just need to run it into the dealer, shouldn't take long. I did ask if I should cover with Duct tape to keep the dust/water out if we go again before our appointment. Hopefullly the dealer will have a cacellation and we can get it in/out before our next trip.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Y

I am with Kevin, that was a great catch. Is the dealer just going add some caulking or fix the bubble as well? Did Keystone tell you why this would happen?

Thor


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Y-Guy said:


> That is what it looks like on my camper right now. I know that Keystone got the mail, but as of Sunday evening no response, hopefully I'll hear something back Monday morning.


Hey! How'd you get a picture of my trailer roof?







I swear that looks exactly like mine! We have the 26RS and just before out last outing I was standing in the back of our truck loading firewood, stood up and looked at the trailer and there it was! Grabbed a tall ladder for a closer look. I called the dealer for an appt. as we have a couple of other minor items to fix before the 1st year warranty expires and we cannot get in until August 28th! No trips planned in the meantime, and no rain around here to worry about.

I am quite curious to hear what the "fix" is. I certainly don't want them applying a glob of sealant and calling it good.







In my opinion the whole seam should be redone.

Herbicidal


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

My roof had a similar thing. Dealer put longer screws into it and then caulked the begeevers out of it. I had to add additional caulking along the seam to ensure no water penetrated where the gap was.

Doesn't look pretty from above, but I don't see up there when I'm on the ground.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm going to look at mine tonight.....especially since it has been raining non-stop since yesterday, I believe we are around 2"+ of rain so far. My pool is borderline overflowing. I sure hope that my roof does not look like this.









Oh where has the sun gone









KS


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Y-Guy said:


> ...So I got up to check the camper, sides were fine, then I looked at the roof
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Y-Guy, was this fixed for you? I am scheduled to bring in our trailer this Saturday the 28th (happy birthday to me!







) with exactly the same issue. Just curious about what was done.

Thanks!

Herbicidal


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I tore my all-rubber roof while pulling into my driveway coming home from picking up my brand new 5th wheel. Wasn't even an hour old!!! Anyway, I patched it temporilarily and on my first trip , I stopped by Camper World. They recommended something called DICOR. Its a tube of special caulk especially for repairing rubber roofs. The guy said they use it exclusively for repairing damaged seams and such. Cost $9 a tube, a lot better than the rubber repair stuff they sell for $30-70.
Obviously you want the dealer to fix your tear under waranty, but if you ever need to repair it yourself, even as a stoipgap, you might consider picking up a tube and keeping it handy.
BTW, I've since attacked the tree limbs lining my drive with a chainsaw.


----------



## OPKSclan (Jun 22, 2004)

Kind of on the same subject, I need to know if this is normal or a problem. My rubber roof does not leak and came from the dealer with a few bubbles where the rubber roof was not properly pressed into the adhesive. The bubbles are anywhere from 4" up to about 8" or 10" in diameter. This also is running along the length of the edge of the roof. Like I said, no leaks, but concerned.

If it is a problem, what can the dealer do to fix it? (the right way)

Dan


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Sorry I forgot to update this thread. Keystone looked at my pictures, determined it was a minor issue and had the dealer take care of it. The dealer pulled up the edge, cleaned it and resealed the area. They were done in a couple of hours. From my inspection all looks fine. Overall the process was reasonable, and I did appreciate the responses from the Keystone team.

As for folks with bubbles, I'd snap photos and talk to your dealer and see about getting a written response from Keystone about how it should be fixed.

I kept copies of all emails to/from Keystone and my dealer.


----------

